# New species from the wild Mekong



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 7, 2010)

The Greater Mekong region of southeast Asia yielded 145 species new to science during 2009, according to a report from conservation group WWF. The group is involved in an ongoing project to document wildlife in the region.


Geckos 

One of 10 new reptiles, this snake belongs to the Elapid group, which are mostly venomous - including the king cobra. Coluberoelaps nguyenvansangi, however, is a very different beast, lacking in fangs

Snake 

and Frogs

*Published On:* -
*Source:* BBC NEWS

*Go to Original Article*


----------

